# 18x18x24 Exo-Terra repair



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

Received this from a local where one of the doors were broken, so I removed them both and made a removable door instead (I don't like the hinged ones).

gutted










new door, held in place by gravity mainly




























drilled top for recirculating fan




























was made to be a corner tank for a desk




























some orchids on the right


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

AWESOME JOB MIKE... Looks great!


----------



## jbeetle (Feb 8, 2004)

Looks good. I like the conversion, nice job.


----------



## mokeys0 (Nov 27, 2007)

LOOKS AWESOME! nice repair.


----------



## Dangerously (Dec 19, 2007)

So if I break an exto-terra.. do you make housecalls? 

That looks great! I like it better than the original.


----------



## Jungle_John (Feb 19, 2007)

looks great man!


----------



## Anoleo2 (Feb 1, 2006)

Looks great, Mike! I like your choice of plants...


----------



## topherlove (Jul 14, 2006)

second that, it's planted very nice


----------



## Tatooineboy (Feb 21, 2008)

Love the viv. Excellent improvision too, btw!


----------



## Sokretys (Dec 16, 2007)

Thats some awesome work on that door! was it tricky to remove the doors or the vent/lock/door tray above the bottom pane? How did you go about removing all of it? is it siliconed in originally or what? 

Where did you get that acrylic clip on the upper right side of the door? what are you currently using as the tray for the door now? it seems very thin/small and effective! 

right now ive got packing tape covering my vents on my exo terra...and really dislike the cracks in the door etc. from what i can tell the conversion you have done seems pretty inexpensive..so im sure im not the only one who would like much more detail on the construction of this much improved exo terra door! again nice work Mike! and thanks for the pics!


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

Sokretys said:


> was it tricky to remove the doors or the vent/lock/door tray above the bottom pane? How did you go about removing all of it? is it siliconed in originally or what?


The doors came out easy, but the bottom vent area was on there strong. It may have been siliconed on, I can't remember. I used a razor on the sides to loosen it and then put a screwdriver inside the vents to pry it off the glass. Can't say that was the best way to do it though.



Sokretys said:


> Where did you get that acrylic clip on the upper right side of the door?


It's available from a few places.. Joshsfrogs, usplastics, among other sites. I sanded it down until it came in and out smoothly as it was too tight of a fit originally for my preference.



Sokretys said:


> what are you currently using as the tray for the door now?


It's just a piece of aluminum molding siliconed to the bottom glass, that the door sits on top off. 



Sokretys said:


> right now ive got packing tape covering my vents on my exo terra...and really dislike the cracks in the door etc.


I can't say that removing the vent area was fun, so if you don't like the way the exo terra is built, you might be better off just building a tank from scratch than modifying an exo. One main reason to buy an exo-terra is the convenience of having it all finished for you, I only ended up doing this because it was broken. If you don't like having two panes of glass for the door, you could check out the new Zoomed tanks that have one pane of glass for the door.

Thanks all for the comments.


----------



## Mikee (Oct 23, 2007)

that is exactly how i just did my recirculating fan except i did do not have a vent at the top and i also have 3 - 1/2" holes drilled for my mistking. Are those 2 inch holes? for your recirc? 
looks great anyways i like your planting aswell.


----------



## bruce (Feb 23, 2007)

Can we see some details of the fan system you have going and where to get the fan parts and hookups? Great job
B.


----------



## LittleDip (May 20, 2007)

AMAZING!!! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

bruce said:


> where to get the fan parts


Newegg.com. These were posted on this thread: general-discussion/topic35319-15.html


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

where did you get that clear plastic door latch???????????????????
and what is it called


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

DragonSpirit1185 said:


> where did you get that clear plastic door latch???????????????????
> and what is it called


You can find acrylic pieces like that at stores like Tap Plastics, as well as the internet. Joshsfrogs might have some as well but I cant remember off hand.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

thedude said:


> You can find acrylic pieces like that at stores like Tap Plastics, as well as the internet. Joshsfrogs might have some as well but I cant remember off hand.


any idea what they are called?
I've want to go for a more sleek look and get rid of these window screen latches.
knowing what they are called would help me find them easier
nvm found it


----------



## nguyenp209 (Jul 31, 2011)

Looks good. Great job being inventive.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

DragonSpirit1185 said:


> any idea what they are called?
> I've want to go for a more sleek look and get rid of these window screen latches.
> knowing what they are called would help me find them easier
> nvm found it


Look for "hasp" on Josh's Frogs.

I saw this tank at frogday, looks totally different now and WAYY more grown in - I think anthonyi or tricolors are in it.


----------

